# Long 510



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

Does anyone know where to buy the parts for the vertical exhaust on my Long 510 ?
I have the rusted out horizontal pipe from manifold but would like to go back with vertical exhaust...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure where you would get exhaust parts, but there are a few sites on the internet, like:
http://www.longparts.com/510-c-20740.html

http://www.importtractorparts.net/Long.html

But I know nothing of them. Have you thought about getting the basic pieces you need from a local muffler shop?


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

I may have to go to muffler shop. Thought I would try "mail order"
First cause I'm just a bit lazy...
Thanks I'll check these sites.


----------



## KB4GAP (Jul 12, 2015)

Pogobill
I checked and I see exactly what I need. 
Thanks !


----------

